# Big Breeze...Big Bite 11-18-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Dang near cancelled this morning when I woke up to white caps rippling across the toilet bowl! But Garrett, a regular, had come a long way for a wedding in Savannah and a trip to the marsh. Figured we had a good window at daylight and low tide for Redfish, hiding from the wind around skinny creek bluffs. Wrong. Two great spots...no fish. At this point, I asked Garrett if he had brought bananas on the boat. Sheepishly, he said no, but I detected different. Upon further questioning, he broke out some banana chips. I asked him to dump them immediately. A closer look revealed a trail mix of sort, so I backed off and let Garrett keep them on the boat. Next spot, I break off a Redfish and Garrett pulls the hooks on two. No fish, tide rising, wind howling and with the bananas laying heavy on my mind we trudged on. Now nearly desperate, we scraped over some oysters further back into the heart of the jungle. Then it happened, the Redfish bite turned on. For two hours we caught slots and overs on nearly every cast. We broke off and pulled hooks on nearly as many as we caught. Even with the tide nearly flooding, and pushing us further up into the wind, that one little oyster in the creek bend kept producing. We ended up with 16 Redfish landed, and took our limit of 10 back to the hill. The old timers say that the Redfish tails get bluer as the fish get hungrier...and these were really lit up today. For those debating, the water is absolutely beautiful...and maybe the wind IS your friend! Thanks Garrett for an absolutely awesome day!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the nice report and storyline. Makes for a good read. This just goes to show you that "you won't know unless you go!"

Also, way to stick it out and put your buddy on some fish!


----------

